# Which types are more promiscuous and which are least.



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

If you'd like to participate please provide which applies to you.

Yes the specifics would be somewhat subjective. It will have to just be based off of what you objectively evaluate yourself as assuming your being honest with yourself and us 

Also in an answer please feel free to weigh in and answer or comment on which types you think are Most likely to be promiscuous and which ones least likely.

One should probably factor in their age etc... When weighing all this in. Trying to average.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP here. I'm a weird case. On one hand, I'm a demisexual and there's very few people in my local area (relatively few people at all, in fact) that I'd want to get freaky with. On the other hand, I have no problem with a lot of interpersonal taboos such as polyamory and incest, and if my best friends from around the world were put in a room with me...oh man. For number's sake, that would be around...31 people? Could I even get around to 31 people before I become exhausted?! I dunno.


What types I think have the potential to be most promiscuous? Probably Extroverted types with Se in 1st. Sounds the most logical, anyway.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

ISTP.

My natural inclination is very promiscuous.... I see woman I am attracted to, whom I find to be visually appealing, and my natural instinct is to want to have sex with her. But, I expend a lot of energy to keep this natural tendency in check, as it is not conducive to a long term monogamous relationship, of which I am in. 

So, by nature, super promiscuous, but by choice, not promiscuous. 

I was very much so when younger though.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Apolo said:


> ISTP.
> 
> My natural inclination is very promiscuous.... I see woman I am attracted to, whom I find to be visually appealing, and my natural instinct is to want to have sex with her. But, I expend a lot of energy to keep this natural tendency in check, as it is not conducive to a long term monogamous relationship, of which I am in.
> 
> ...


I am kinda like you. I take my relationships seriously when they are serious relationships and can be very committed. But when Im not committed to someone I really deem myself more on the promiscuous end. (I dont necessarily mean that in a stereotyped raunchy way like I am not letting one person out a back door while opening up a front door, geesh even I have personal standards, but I do not put much stock in numbers in an entirety). I try and keep myself in check tho, not into proving anything in rockstar proportions but I can recognize that I have a more flippant attitude then many regarding sex in itself (taking a relationship out of the equation-because like you I am actually able to really commit happily to someone when I am in love).


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I am kinda like you. I take my relationships seriously when they are serious relationships and can be very committed. But when Im not committed to someone I really deem myself more on the promiscuous end. (I dont necessarily mean that in a stereotyped raunchy way like I am not letting one person out a back door while opening up a front door, geesh even I have personal standards, but I do not put much stock in numbers in an entirety). I try and keep myself in check tho, not into proving anything in rockstar proportions but I can recognize that I have a more flippant attitude then many regarding sex in itself (taking a relationship out of the equation-because like you I am actually able to really commit happily to someone when I am in love).


Exactly. Though, I must admit.... :sad:

It is still hard for me to control those thoughts, and I wish I could eradicate those urges all together. Makes me feel guilty that I have such strong urges toward having sex with women other than my SO.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Apolo said:


> Exactly. Though, I must admit.... :sad:
> 
> It is still hard for me to control those thoughts, and I wish I could eradicate those urges all together. Makes me feel guilty that I have such strong urges toward having sex with women other than my SO.


Ever talked with your SO about those thoughts?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Apolo said:


> Exactly. Though, I must admit.... :sad:
> 
> It is still hard for me to control those thoughts, and I wish I could eradicate those urges all together. Makes me feel guilty that I have such strong urges toward having sex with women other than my SO.


I felt like that alot when I was married. Guilty thoughts :sad: I understand (Lol dont worry thats not why our marriage broke down tho). But I get what you say. About wanting to be fully satisfied mentally in fantasy with the person your with but still fantasizing about others. (I actually always thought it as common to think like 'us' until I really investigated talking to many people, many people really do not fantasize or become stimulated to those outside their relationship (or they are lying, but I actually as I get older believe alot of them are telling the truth). 

Random slightly on/off subject info... My ex hubby called me up recent to tell me he felt like he was cheating on me by having sex with his girlfriend because he had married me. (Me was scratching my head thinking "geez hmm here its your ex wife giving you a hallway pass to screw your girlfriend dont worry you dont have to clear it with me, will it make you feel better if I tell you I screwing someone too" (Sorry if I went too far off on a tangent you made me think of it tho)


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Faey said:


> Ever talked with your SO about those thoughts?


Sounds like it could be a could communication tool or a death sentence to the relationship depending on the other person in all honesty.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I felt like that alot when I was married. Guilty thoughts :sad: I understand (Lol dont worry thats not why our marriage broke down tho). But I get what you say. About wanting to be fully satisfied mentally in fantasy with the person your with but still fantasizing about others. (I actually always thought it as common to think like 'us' until I really investigated talking to many people, many people really do not fantasize or become stimulated to those outside their relationship (or they are lying, but I actually as I get older believe alot of them are telling the truth).
> 
> Random slightly on/off subject info... My ex hubby called me up recent to tell me he felt like he was cheating on me by having sex with his girlfriend because he had married me. (Me was scratching my head thinking "geez hmm here its your ex wife giving you a hallway pass to screw your girlfriend dont worry you dont have to clear it with me, will it make you feel better if I tell you I screwing someone too" (Sorry if I went too far off on a tangent you made me think of it tho)


Haha, yeah, I keep it in check for sure. Just a natural tendency to those ideas/urges. Thankfully I don't mind being cold to random people, so it keeps me out of trouble. And of course, I love and respect my SO, otherwise I would not be marrying her in 3 months! Especially as an ISTP. Lol


No worries at all, that would make me scratch my head too. Thankfully I block all exes immediately, so they never get a chance to act that way. Lol





Faey said:


> Ever talked with your SO about those thoughts?


Nope, and probably won't for a very long time. She already thinks she is dating out of her league, and the last thing I want to do is give her a reason to worry/stress. She doesn't need that in her life, lol.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no idea how to gauge this. I am 28 and unmarried, and it seems like more and more of my peers are getting married each year. So my "number" of partners continues to go up, while others' numbers become fixed (because most people seem monogamous). At the same time, most of my close friends are very progressive and sex-positive, and probably have been more promiscuous than average. My frame of reference is pretty skewed. 

I have a very open attitude towards sex. I am into casual sex -- but not with complete strangers (just a personal preference - I couldn't care less what other people do). So I'm somewhat selective about whom I sleep with -- but -- once I find someone I wanna bang, we're usually banging pretty quickly. Not many hoops or obstacles really. I think my "number" is higher than many of my friends', but it's certainly not astronomical, or even nearly as high as some people I know. I also think numbers are a rather petty thing to focus on. 

I consider myself polyamorous, and I hate the idea of limiting my opportunities to naturally develop any sort of connection with others - including sexual connections. That doesn't mean I need to always be finding new people to sleep with -- I probably _could _be happy with just one partner (or no partners) for any length of time, if that's how things worked out. I just want to always be open to new connections as they arise. So I imagine I'll continue to be somewhat more promiscuous than my peers as I get older.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm an INFJ and a 9w8 Sx/Sp.

Let's see: INFJ = Dreamy mystical one, check (lol) Enneagram = "The Comfort Seeker," check Instinctual Variant = "Lover of Love," check

It is harddd, lol

But only sometimes. My NFJ/9 tendencies towards "the one," bolstered by my spirituality, makes it easier in most moments. But when I have fallen, I've fallen hard. Thankfully, I am not my past mistakes.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hard to tell but base on observations and stereotype estp most promiscuous and isfj least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

ESTPs tend to be the most promiscuous and self-serving. Their dominant Se makes them focus on the here and now, with a desire to immerse their senses fully in an experience. Their auxiliary Ti makes them consider only what is practical to them, without regard to how it might affect others.

Not saying all ESTPs are like this; mostly it's the younger ones. Once Fe starts to develop, they get hit in the face with reality and have to learn how to deal with the consequences of their actions. That causes them to wise up. Hopefully.

Their mirror, the ISTJ, is probably the least likely to be promiscuous, because it simply isn't done. They have no desire to repeat the experiences of the moron they read about in the paper or in their history textbook (dominant Si), and they have more important things to accomplish than screwing up their lives (auxiliary Te). The INTJ is the second least likely simply because they don't care. They've got a goal to reach, and they won't abide distractions.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm 29, straight and currently single. I've never been in a serious relationship so I can't say. I'm extremely loyal and won't ever betray someone I love. But I have a VERY strong sex drive. What does it tell you?
ISTPs have been known to break their vows only when they know the relationship isn't going to work. I do the same.
My Enneagram type is 7w6 with trifix - sx/sp
But I'm willing to bet ESFP as the most promiscuous type and ISFJ the least. This is just my view from my own experience.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

INTJ. I don't even get aroused when thinking about having sex with a stranger, no matter how attractive they are. And I have only sexted with one person. Sexting never appealed to me especially if the person is only a couple minutes away. Why can't one of us pay a visit and have actual sex instead of having something artificial? However, the only exception I have to sexting is if I'm in a LDR because that's the closest thing to sex as it gets. And I'm only capable of having sex with someone if I have some type of emotional connection with them. Doesn't necessarily mean I have to be in a relationship with them, I just have to trust them. This is extremely important since I've been a victim of sexual assault numerous times by someone I trusted, and I even became terrified of sex for a few years after those experiences. Am I a prude? Ah, whatever.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Nearly 24-year-old ISTP. 9w8 sp/so. 

I'm not promiscuous and have never been in a one night stand. It's just not my thing. I'm sure I could easily do it but I've never felt the need to. Most of my friends find this strange. A few don't believe me when I tell them I've had sex before. According to them, I seem innocent. Yeah right. 

In committed relationships I'm very sexual though. In fact I'm kinda annoyed that my boyfriend and I haven't had sex yet but it's mostly due to circumstances. There's a lot of sexual tension that needs to be released lmao. Soon, though. 

I personally don't think type directly correlates to promiscuity unless you're basing it from stereotypes. Stereotypically speaking, I'd consider the SPs to be the most promiscuous and SJs as least promiscuous.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

NTP here. 

I am much like @Apolo. By nature I am very spontaneous and adventurous. When I find attractive women I have the impulse to charm and dazzle them ( though physical attractiveness is only part of the equation, phys. attraction alone rarely ever satisfied my preferences). But beyond my base instinct tendencies I want a monogamous committed relationship which statistically have the best chance for a healthy lasting outcome. My age is 33.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Bugs said:


> NTP here.
> 
> I am much like @Apolo. By nature I am very spontaneous and adventurous. When I find attractive women I have the impulse to charm and dazzle them ( though physical attractiveness is only part of the equation, phys. attraction alone rarely ever satisfied my preferences). But beyond my base instinct tendencies I want a monogamous committed relationship which statistically have the best chance for a healthy lasting outcome. My age is 33.


Exactly! 

:cheers2:


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I got married in my late teens. I have only had sex with the hubs.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

INTP and serial monogamist.


----------



## jeffeladin (Aug 10, 2019)

Most: ESFP, ESTP

Least: INFP, ISFJ


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I never have had sex.


----------



## VinVenture (Nov 19, 2019)

people have different sex-drives and preferences and that's totally OK.

I can distinguish between love and lust, but I need to trust my sexual partner otherwise I'm not enjoying it. 

I'm monogamous I don't feel the urge or need to have sex outside my relationship...If I'm horny and my partner is not around or not in the mood I just take care of myself. 

The brain is the biggest erogenous zone and I can use it.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

I am an INFP and I have been very very promiscuous.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I think ESFPS/ESTPS would be most promiscuous, and ISFJS/TJS least


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Based on some of the early results I'd say people on forums are generally not that promiscuous


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

I am promiscuous when I am searching. But when I find someone who I have real chemistry with, I become a true monogamist. It's very natural transition for me, I do not even feel like I'm sacrificing something. But I do notice many people settle with someone they have little chemistry with. They constantly complain and it seems like monogamy is a real struggle for them. As if it's a sacrifice for them. Ofcourse, maybe you're just with the wrong person? :/ You settled because you thought you had too, not because you like them so much that other women are not even on your radar anymore. The reason your natural radar keeps going off, is because your body's telling you something's wrong... You settled out of comfort/necessity and fear of being alone, not out of desire and love.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Zidane said:


> I am promiscuous when I am searching. But when I find someone who I have real chemistry with, I become a true monogamist. It's very natural transition for me, I do not even feel like I'm sacrificing something. But I do notice many people settle with someone they have little chemistry with. They constantly complain and it seems like monogamy is a real struggle for them. As if it's a sacrifice for them. Ofcourse, maybe you're just with the wrong person? :/ You settled because you thought you had too, not because you like them so much that other women are not even on your radar anymore. The reason your natural radar keeps going off, is because your body's telling you something's wrong... You settled out of comfort/necessity and fear of being alone, not out of desire and love.


Oh Good Lord I have been gone a while. You came off your second ban... lol


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Atarah Derek said:


> ESTPs tend to be the most promiscuous and self-serving. Their dominant Se makes them focus on the here and now, with a desire to immerse their senses fully in an experience. Their auxiliary Ti makes them consider only what is practical to them, without regard to how it might affect others.
> 
> Not saying all ESTPs are like this; mostly it's the younger ones. Once Fe starts to develop, they get hit in the face with reality and have to learn how to deal with the consequences of their actions. That causes them to wise up. Hopefully.
> 
> Their mirror, the ISTJ, is probably the least likely to be promiscuous, because it simply isn't done. They have no desire to repeat the experiences of the moron they read about in the paper or in their history textbook (dominant Si), and they have more important things to accomplish than screwing up their lives (auxiliary Te). The INTJ is the second least likely simply because they don't care. They've got a goal to reach, and they won't abide distractions.


This essentially.

I don't care if it's a negative stereotype, ESTPs are usually _massive_ horndogs who will act on their sexual desires without a second thought. And unlike their ESFP counterparts, there are no moral implications behind it to possibly stifle them. Speaking as an ISTJ, sex is a complex thing that requires extensive planning: everything needs to be *just right*. One variable is slightly off then it's off the table. (Talking about casual sex, of course, not once they are in a relationship). 

Speaking for myself, I turned down many possible (awesome) sexual encounters because one or many factors were off. _''I'm a bit tired, I literally just came this afternoon, what if this and that goes wrong and I'm sexually humiliated?? and so on...''_ All things that don't even cross the ESTPs' minds. 

To say that they are the least sexual type though, I'm not entirely sure. Apparently INTJs and INTPs struggle a lot with this too. (Maybe some of you can testify). like I said, this regards casual sex. In a relationship or marital sex, I can see many ISTJs demanding a lot of it because they have evaluated their comfort zone and really enjoy it.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Oh Good Lord I have been gone a while. You came off your second ban... lol


Hi there my dear with the artsy sexy profile pictures of which the meaning I will never decipher. Yeah, I made another account in between but moderators noticed quickly it was me so they banned that one too and if I continued with that one I would get a permaban. So I figured I'd play it a little safe. I constantly edit out the "idiot" words and such now. So I figured out the coding of the bots, they are programmed a certain way to scan for certain words and sentence structures.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Stevester said:


> This essentially.
> 
> I don't care if it's a negative stereotype, ESTPs are usually _massive_ horndogs who will act on their sexual desires without a second thought. And unlike their ESFP counterparts, there are no moral implications behind it to possibly stifle them. Speaking as an ISTJ, sex is a complex thing that requires extensive planning: everything needs to be *just right*. One variable is slightly off then it's off the table. (Talking about casual sex, of course, not once they are in a relationship).


Any sexual impulses, not only sex itself. I made a nude video with my ass to the camera while unboxing something and posted it on another forum.


----------

